# weeping eye



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

My dog woke up today and i noticed her eye is weeping yellow. Her eye looks a little red also. Does anyone know what it could be and how i can treat it?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Could be a number of things, more likely conjunctivitis or something flew into/was stuck/is stuck in the eye. 

Check the eye for foreign objects (although I expect you have) I have always been told if you see a thorn do not remove it as the barb left will cause even more damage so straight to a vet. 
If I couldnt see anything I would bathe it in cooled salt water twice a day and see what it looked like by Wednesday.


Hope she is better soon


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've never been able to make a weepy eye better without eye drops from the vet. Cooled salt water twice daily, if worsens in 24 hours vets, and if no improvement in 24-48 hours vets. They may want to look for a foreign object but eye drops usually put it right if there is nothing there.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for for the replies. Just boiling the kettle now and going to clean it eith some cooled salt water. Its not massively weeping but you can tell its not right.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's how Rupert's have started, happened twice I think. We've just never managed to shift it on our own, gunge gets higher in frequency and goes yellow or green. Can always ring the vets up and ask how long they would give it too. Might just be nothing but perhaps she has run into something and caught her eye, easily done.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea will get her to the vets if it doesnt sort itself out.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> My dog woke up today and i noticed her eye is weeping yellow. Her eye looks a little red also. Does anyone know what it could be and how i can treat it?


Yellow or greenish discharge usually means its infected, red also means there is irritation and inflammation usually. It could be a simple bacterial infection, but there could also be something still in there thats set up the infection or a scratch or damage to the cornea. You cant always see, scratches, often a special dye has to be put in to show them up. If left eyes can become ulcerated. If he was mine I would have it checked with the dye and take it from there. If there is nothing in it and no injury or ulceration and its just an infection it will only need antibiotic drops or ointment but if its something more it could need more treatment and a check kept on it to make sure its healing properly.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Treated it with Optrex Infected eye drops (cheers for the advice mum2heidi). seems to be sorted now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> My dog woke up today and i noticed her eye is weeping yellow. Her eye looks a little red also. Does anyone know what it could be and how i can treat it?


Any yellow or greenish discharge is usually a sign of infection. its possible that she may have got something in it and its still in there setting up the infection, or she could have scratched the eye. If she goes into shrubbery and long grass especially I would be suspect shes got something in it or injured it especially. If the white of the eye is red too then its usually inflammation aswell.

Trouble is if they have scratched or injured the cornea you cant always see it and an injury can lead to ulceration of the cornea. Sometimes you can only be sure once a special dyes put in and it will show up anything in it still, injury or ulceration.

Might be an idea to get the vet to check it out and put the dye in. In the meantime you can bathe it and flush it out and see if it makes any diffeernce overnight. Make sure you dont use anything thats going to shed fibres like certain cotton wool does. Flush it and then wipe inside to the outside gently and only use each piece once.

If its still tearing and discharging in the morning, and especailly if she starts to blink or squint and rub it, then there is even more likelyhood that something could be in there or shes scratched the eye. Although some dont seem that bothered by it, but doesnt always mean there isnt something wrong.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

You must of missed my last post? 
The drops sorted it.:thumbsup:


----------

